
Disney researchers develop 2-legged robot that walks like an animated character - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/disney-researchers-develop-2-legged-robot-that-walks-like-an-animated-character
======
JoeAltmaier
...if that animated character were falling-down drunk or mortally wounded. An
animatronic figure walking like that would be creepy/horrifying.

